# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] προβλημα με ποτενσιομετρο ηχειων.

## alienC2

γεια χαρα σε ολους!! μπαινω αμεσως στο θεμα!! τα ηχεια μου ειναι τα logitech 5.1 540 και εδω και αρκετο καιρο ειχα θεμα με το ποτενσιομετρο της εντασης των ηχειων! ενω ακουγα μουσικη η ενταση εκανε τρελα, μια ηταν τερμα μια χαμηλωνε... πηρα σπρει ποτενσιομετρου το ψεκασα και για ενα διαστημα ολα οκ!! το εκαν και αλλες φορες μεχρι που ηρθε η στιγμη και δεν γινοταν τπτ! αποφασισα να το βγαλω και να τοποθετησω ενα καινουργιο! το ποτενσιομετρο απο κατω ειχε το κωδικο B503 το εψαξα και ειδα οτι ειναι 50Κ (αν δεν κανω λαθος). οποτε αγορασα το καινουργιο και το τοποθετησα! τωρα τα ηχεια δουλευουν αλλα το ποτενσιομετρο στην μεγαλυτερη διαδρομη του ειναι νεκρο , δεν βγαζουν καθολου ηχο τα ηχεια, και ξαφνικα στο τελος βγαινει ολη η ενταση. επισης να πω οτι το καινουργιο ποτενσιομετρο επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλο απο το παλιο λογο του οτι δεν βρηκα το ιδιο ακριβως και επειδη δεν χωροσε μεσα στο control panel το εχω κολλησει βαζοντας καλωδια για προεκταση στα 3 ακρα του που συνδεεται με την πλακετα! εναι περιπου 5-6 εκατοστα.. παιζει ρολο αυτο η το ποτενσιομετρο δεν ειναι το σωστο?? οποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει γιατι ειναι κριμα να αχριστευτουν σχετικα καινουργια ηχεια!! περιμενω τις απαντησεις σας!! σας ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!!

----------


## geostrom

η προέκταση δεν εχει να κάνει , μήπως το παλιο ποτ/τρο εχει 4 ακροδέκτες , βάλε και μια φώτο .

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου εκτος απο την αντισταση του ποτενσιομετρου παιζει ρολο και η χαρακτηριστικη του. μαλλον πηρες γραμμικο ποτενσιομετρο αντι λογαριθμικο που θα πρεπει να ειναι το σωστο στην περιπτωση σου. παρε λοιπον λογαριθμικο και βαλε το και θα πρεπει να εισαι οκ.

----------


## alienC2

αρχικα ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκατε με το προβλημα μου!! το παλιο ποτενσιομετρο εχει 3 ακροδεκτες οπως και το καινουργιο! θα ανεβασω φωτο αλλη στιγμη γιατι τωρα ειμαι απο στικακι και δεν εχω πολλα mb για να κανω upload.. αυτο που μου λες για τα ποτενσιομετρα το γραμμικο και λογαριθμικο το εψαξα και βρηκα οτι τα λογαριθμικα συμβολιζονται με ενα B οπως ακριβως ειναι και ο κωδικος του παλιου ποτενσιομετρου που αντικατεστησα (Β503)!! το θεμα ειναι πως το ζηταω? ποτενσιομετρο λογαριθμικο των 50 κΩ? επισης διαβασα οτι μπορω να συνδεσω αντισταση πανω στο ποτενσιομετρο ωστε να εχει λογαριθμικη συμπεριφορα. ισχυει κατι τετοιο αν γνωριζεις? σας ευχαριστω και παλι για το χρονο σας!!

----------


## east electronics

Ειναι λαθος αυτο το εχουμε πει δεκαδες φορες ...ο συμβολισμος Α για γραμμικο και Β για λογαριθμικο ισχυει μονο για Ευρωπαικης κατασκευης ποτενσιομετρα Piher Radiohm philips και ορισμενα αλλα . Στα Ιαπωνικης σχολης  οπως Alps noble alpha  κλπ και ολα τα κινεζικα αντιγραφα τους ισχυει ακριβως το αντιθετο . 

Οπως ακριβως σου ειπε και ο φιλος σε ενα λογαριθμικο ποτενσιομετρο δεν αρκει να ειναι λογαριθμικο πρεπει να ειναι καατσκευασμενο για ηχο οπου εχει μια πιο συγκεκριμενη καμπυλη αντιστασης ωστε να παραδιδει σχεδον το 15-20% της εντασης μεχρι το 50% της διαδρομης και απο εκει και μετα απο το 50% της διαδρομης μεχρι το τελος να παραδιδει το υπολοιπο 80% της σταθμης του ηχου . 


Αν πραγματι μεσα απο το ποτενσιομετρο περναει ηχος ( γιατι μπορει να μην περναει και το ποτενσιομετρο σου να ειναι VCA οπου ελεγχει μια ταση και αυτη η ταση ελεγχει τις σταθμες του ηχου ) Γενικοτερα μπορεις να προσομειωσεις την λογαριθμικη συμπεριφορα τοποθετωντας μια αντισταση ιση με το 1/5 της τιμης του ποτενσιομετρου απο την μεσαια ληψη στην γειωση . 

*Εαν το ποτενσιομετρο σου ειναι τελικα vca (που μαλλον λογικο μου κανει απο την στιγμη που ενα ποτενσιομετρο με τρια ποδαρακια δεν μπορει να ελεγξει πεντακαναλο  ηχο ) υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να χρειαζεσαι γραμμικο ποτενσιομετρο το οποιο οπως ειπα ελεγχει μονο μια ταση  και δουλευει για να παρεχει πληροφορια σε ενα ολοκληρωμενο με την μορφη βηματων 0-10 βολτ και η οποια λογαριθμικοτητα ειναι ηδη χτισμενη μεσα στο ολοκληρωμενο ( οπου ταση πχ 4 βολτ δεν σημαινει 40% του ηχου αλλα μολις 15 % ) .... Αυτο επισης εξηγει γιατι με το ποτενισιομετρο που εβαλες η ενταση δουλευει μονο στο τελος . ( παντα με την προυποθεση οτι εισαι συνδεμενος σωστα ) 
*
Αν ρωτησεις αν προσομειονεται η συμπεριφορα του λογαριθμικου ποτενσιομετρου σε γραμμικο με καποιον τροπο η απαντηση ειναι ΟΧΙ ...Μονο το αντιθετο μπορει να συμβει . 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

p.gabr (17-08-13)

----------


## alienC2

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36476 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36477 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36478 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36479 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36480
Αυτα  ειναι τα ποτενσιομετρα, εβγαλα φωτο και την κολληση με τα καλωδια πανω  στην πλακετα! Ελπιζω να βοηθησουν οπως τις εχω τραβηξει! Αν εχω κολλησει  αναποδα το ποτενσιομετρο δεν ειναι κατι που θα το καταλαβαινα κατα την  λειτουργια τους..? Επισης στην σημερινη δοκιμη τα ηχεια εκαναν κατι σαν  χιονια-παρασιτα και οταν δοκιμαζα να γυρισω το ποτενσιομετρο εστω και  χιλιοστα η ενταση γινοταν σχεδον τερμα η χαμηλωνε αντιστοιχα. Δεν ξερω  αν βοηθαω με αυτο η μπερδευω τα πραγματα!  Και κατι ακομα να ρωτησω,  μπορω να καταλαβω με καποιο τροπο τι ποτενσιομετρο εχω, αν ειναι  γραμμικο η λογαριθμικο?? Η τι ποτενσιομετρο ηταν το παλιο? Τελος (ελπιζω  να μην εχω γινει κουραστηκος) μου προτεινεις να παρω ενα γραμμικο  ποτενσιομετρο η να βαλω μια αντισταση??

----------


## geostrom

εγω γιατι δεν βλεπω κανένα συνημμένο να ανοίγει σωστά

----------


## alienC2



----------


## east electronics

Γραμμικο 50ΚΩ ...

----------


## alienC2

Στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι το παλιο μου και στις υπολοιπες ειναι το καινουργιο οπως φανταζομαι καταλαβατε.. Οποτε πρεπει να αγορασω γραμμικο. θα κανω την αγορα λοιπον και θα το εγχειρησω παλι και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα σε μερικες μερες! Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι!

----------


## alienC2

Επεστρεψα για τα νεοτερα.. Αγορασα το γραμμικο ποτενσιομετρο και μετα απο εγχειρηση τα ηχεια λειτουργουν, οποτε πετυχε! :P Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!! Κατι ακομα, διαπιστωσα οτι χτυπωντας το καινουργιο ποτενσιομετρο κανει παρασιτα.. παιζει να μην ειναι καλα η κολληση η να φταιει το ποτενσιομετρο? Δεν το κανει συνεχεια ομως! Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## east electronics

ειναι μαλλον το ποτενσιομερο επειδη ειναι αδουλευτο ...δουλεψε το λιγο και μαλλον θα στρωσει ...

----------


## alienC2

> ειναι μαλλον το ποτενσιομερο επειδη ειναι αδουλευτο ...δουλεψε το λιγο και μαλλον θα στρωσει ...


Αυτο ελπιζω και εγω.. Παντως το κανει ακομα. Ειτε το χαμηλωσω ειτε το δυναμωσω μου κανει κατι παρασιτα και κατι τρελα η ενταση.. Οσο μπορω παντως το χρησιμοποιω μηπως στρωσει! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι για την βοηθεια σου!!

----------

